# What two wrenches do you guys use?



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I picked up a second 1 1/4" porter cable stamped metal wrench, but I find the wrench pair are thin overall and they don't work as well as the wider wrench pair you guys use. I checked at a few hardware stores as well as Sears and even an auto parts store and the 1 1/4" open end wrench they sell is oftly large compared to what you seem to be using. What wrenches are you using?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

You can do what the router boys did/do ( Bob & Rick ) and pickup some clear plastic tubing and side it over the wrenchs or what I did was took some 1/4" thick walnut and glued it to the wrench with some Gorilla glue, looks good and it added mass to the wrench.  

Bj


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

But, they appear to be using actual open ended wrenches rather than the cheap stamped ones. At least one of mine seem like it slips off the collet because it is bending. Its not because I'm tightening too hard. I'm not being overly aggressive compared to what I see Bob do with two wrenches.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Paul, I'm just curious, did you get these wrenchs from PC directly? You may want to get with PC and order new ones from them directly.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
I think I know what you are talking about, in some of the shows you will see Bob & Rick use a thick set of wreches about 1/2" thick ,I think they had them made for them out of aircraft alum. stock you may want to drop a PM or email to Rick and ask him for sure and see if they are going to sell them but I don't think so.
If you have a metal band saw you can make a set, the flat alum stock you can buy off the net. (eBay)
You can also used a wood band saw with a metal cutting blade and run it at slow speed to make a set.

Bj


----------



## tscott (Mar 2, 2006)

I use regular mechanic's wrenches and grind the thickness down on my bench grinder. With a little care you can make a neat appearing wrench.


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I looked at those but the ones I saw were very long and large overall. Just curious what kind they happen to be. Also, are they 1 1/4"?


----------



## tscott (Mar 2, 2006)

They are Blackhawk brand. I run Bosch router in my table so I use only one wrench .You might look for what we called "tappet" wrenches (for adjusting valve tappets). They are very thin but don't recall if they came in that large size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

"regular mechanic's wrenches"
That's true but don't turn it BLUE or it will be come scrap iron... grinding will take the temper right out of the tool if you don't do it with care.

Just a note about "tappet wrenches" they come in 1/2",9/16",5/8",3/4" about 12" long and about 3/16" thick,the set I have is a Craftsman but don't use them much any more because most eng.don't need to be adjusted anymore.(left over from the hot rod days)

Paul
You may want to look at buying the OFF SET type for routers,they go for 14.oo bucks ea.
about 3/16" thick, from 20mm to 26mm, about 7" long from the last bend.

Here's a snapshot of the set I have for my P.C. routers
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2677


Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you could afford the metal, and are good with a plasma cutter.. you could make your own wrenchs. To make them, really isn't that difficult at all. It's like just woodworking, just takes patience.


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> You may want to look at buying the OFF SET type for routers,they go for 14.oo bucks ea.
> about 3/16" thick, from 20mm to 26mm, about 7" long from the last bend.


I need a set for my M12V (21mm and 24 mm I think  ), do you have a link to the offset type.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kenadian
Here's just one of many,you will see it listed at the bottom of the page. 

If you buy a set from sommerfeldtools besure to get the FREE video(s) it's free if you buy anything over 20.oo dollars.
You may need to call the 888-228-9268 to get both 21mm and the 24mm the one they list is for the collet nut.
Ask for Marc if he is in ,he will fix you up, I just got a Panel set and the box had a lock pin that was damage, he is shipping a FREE router box at no charge, this guy is something else,,,NICE GUY  and he is the BOSS.... 

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?ID=6

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Kenadian
> Here's just one of many,you will see it listed at the bottom of the page.
> 
> If you buy a set from sommerfeldtools besure to get the FREE video(s) it's free if you buy anything over 20.oo dollars.
> ...


I'll have to vouch for sommerfield also. I placed my order for the 21mm offset wrench last Thursday and had it in my mailbox on Saturday. Got the free video as well  

Very good folks and a quality product as well.


----------



## Jack4r5tt322sfc4r22e (Aug 4, 2006)

*Wrenches*



paulcomi said:


> I picked up a second 1 1/4" porter cable stamped metal wrench, but I find the wrench pair are thin overall and they don't work as well as the wider wrench pair you guys use. I checked at a few hardware stores as well as Sears and even an auto parts store and the 1 1/4" open end wrench they sell is oftly large compared to what you seem to be using. What wrenches are you using?


I ordered a 23 mm wrench Hitachi Part Number 956922 through a local tools dealer. It is the same wrench used on the Hitachi TR12 router which preceded the Hitachi M12V router. Except for the 21 and 23 stamped in the wrench, it looks identical to the 21 mm wrench that ships with the M12V. I used clear plastic tubing on the handle of the 21 mm wrench, and black PVC tubing on the 23 mm wrench (so that the colors match the collett parts). I got the PVC tubing from a scrap piece of 7-wire cable that I used for my trailer hitch wiring. I set the wrench and the PVC out on a black surface in the hot sun to soften it before installing the PVC onto the wrench handle. For reference, the part number for the 21 mm wrench is 956923. It works fine for me, but I read somewhere that you can file off some parts and remove the collett locking plate. This will give you more clearance, but you run the risk of getting filings inside the router.

Jack


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

I emailed sommerfeld, and they no longer stock the 24mm wrench. The did however give me a link to CMT's website, but they don't have any Canadian dealers.........So I'm back to square one.


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

Paul,

I have several PC routers and therefore have several wrenches. To make everything easy (I made two sets) two wrenches together to get the thick wrenches and it makes everything very easy.

Bill


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

*Router Wrenchs*



paulcomi said:


> I picked up a second 1 1/4" porter cable stamped metal wrench, but I find the wrench pair are thin overall and they don't work as well as the wider wrench pair you guys use. I checked at a few hardware stores as well as Sears and even an auto parts store and the 1 1/4" open end wrench they sell is oftly large compared to what you seem to be using. What wrenches are you using?


Since my tool mania includes auto tools, I have always had plenty of other wrenchs around. I only use wrenchs that come the router if I am too lazy to dig out better ones. With most, I used better conventional open or flare-nut wrenches. When using bits that are smaller than the collett nut, I sometimes use a 6pt deep socket -- that is the least additional wear & tear on the nut.


----------

